# Boraras brigittae sitting at bottom of tank



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got them.... most have disapeared into the plants, but one just went to the bottom by the hairgrass and hasnt moved! Is there anything I can do for the little guy? I floated the bag, gradually added water, then netted them and moved them over....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Turn the lights out. And that's about it.

How long did you wait between adding water? Before releasing to tank? Did you ask parameters from the source tank to your tank? It can make all the difference if you're aware that the fish will be making a huge swing in parameters.

That being said, try drip acclimating next time: empty the bag into a bucket, and then slowly drip into the tank water from your tank (use airline hose for this, and create a siphon so it slowly drips).

I'd just leave them alone and hope they make it. I'm with you on this one; I'm just waiting and watching one of my new ones too...


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

he/she has moved! at least from where it was.... 

i turned the light out, and am watching.... i only see a few of the 8 chilis, but they're hiding somewhere...

hope yours all make it!  


lights out and already they are coming out more.... more movement, this is good.

I spent about an hour accimating them, but next time i'll read up on the drip method, sounds better!


thanks so much


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

and let me know how yours make out!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As far as I know, both made it. They're both burrowers, and one burrowed in the corner so I know it's ok for sure. The other? Don't know, but there are sand piles everywhere  They're in my reef tank thread now!

Thanks


----------

